# sacrilegious guitar humour...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oh oh...i hope i don't go to heck for this...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well if you're going down, I guess i'm going with you.
(no I don't know who these guys are)


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Funny stuff, but I dont think the thread will last for long. :smile:

That YMCA one is awesome.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Love it ....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...santa won't be dropping down your chimney this year, son.

:smile:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

So SG stands for Son of God?


----------

